# IPTSB Shares suspended.



## horusd (30 Mar 2011)

After a share price fall of 45% yesterday, share trading has been suspended in advance of the bank stress test report tomorrow. Boy am I glad I never bought bank shares. What next for IPTSB apart from the obvious public ownership?


----------



## wbbs (30 Mar 2011)

Well there goes my last chance of getting back something on the bank shares I bought with my SSIA, split it between main Irish banks at the time, now there was a mistake!   Felt PTSB were my only hope of getting something back.

Is it time to pull my savings from An Post?  Am rapidly losing faith in state guarantee


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Mar 2011)

Discussed in the investment forum. No need for a separate thread with off topic comments about An Post.


----------

